
The air conditioning trap: how cold air is heating the world - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/aug/29/the-air-conditioning-trap-how-cold-air-is-heating-the-world
======
perfunctory
"Last year in Beijing, during a heatwave, 50% of the power capacity was going
to air conditioning"

